# rigging a cig for trolling



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

how would you rig a cig to troll on a little trolling rig. since they dont have the beaks like ballyhoo how would you keep them swimming straight?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

if you got it to swim straight for ten feet it would be washed out. get a plastic one....


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

They do wash out pretty quick. But I've hooked em behind a 1oz bucktail jig w/ a stinger treble for kings before. Seemed all white or chartreuse worked the best.

Skip


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have luck keeping them upright two ways. One way is to get a jighead with a very short shank hook designed for use with ribbonfish like those made by sea striker. Several local shops including ours carry them. You just rig a stinger to the jighead like you would a regular stinger rig. The other way is to punch out the eyes of the cig like you would a ballyhoo and attach a small egg weight with floss (below). You run the floss through both eyes and then slide both tag ends through a 1/8-1/4 oz. egg weight beneath the throat of the cig. Bring the tag ends back behind both gill plates and tie the tag ends together on top of the head with a series of square knots. This way only takes about 30 seconds longer once you've practiced it and usually is the best way for me to keep one from spinning. I'm slow in the shop so I drew this very rough sketch, don't make fun of me.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Since it's fairly easy to get them live(edit: in the right season!), just put a hook through it's nose...slow troll them and they'll swim right along with you. People use that method alot for kings, but it works just as well around grass/floating debris for dolphin, etc.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

specslayer, were you talking about live cigs or just dead ones?


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

either, i know if i can get live ones id just hook them through the nose but i was mostly just wondering about dead ones.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats kinda what I thought, cause what I showed will make them dead in no time!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

This is what I use when using frozen/dead cigar minnows. Works pretty good....



















Poke a hole in the top of the minnow about where the "clip" would keep the head in the corner, then stick the "clip" down throught the hole and bottom of the gills and secure on the main line. Then insert hook into the belly. You can add a trailing hook if desired. Then slide the skirt over.










This has worked well for me surface or down rigger trolling....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The good ole "safety pin rig". I like that one too, don't know why I don't use it more often.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

chris i love how happy your bait looks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Wouldn't you be happy if you had rigging floss going through your eye socket?

I also realize my cig looks more like a tarpon but for using paintbrush on the computerI feel I did alright.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i got a graphic design job with your name on it.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

This is a pretty slick little rig...










Shove the longer red plastic leg down the throat, the smaller red leg goes under the chin, then you use the swiveling pin on top to pin the fish through the head. The hook trails in a great position.

Rig with a wire leader witha small feather in front.

I bought these years ago at Gray's Tackle, I assume they're still available, and they hold a dead cigar minnow perfectly. Simple to use.

Good Luck,

Jim

Jim


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I useone piece of sevenstrand40# or 60#; 95% of the time some type of skirt;onelead hook, a 3/0 Mustadcircle hook #94150and run it through the eyes (dead or alive); and use two Eagle Claw Trebles, either size 2 or 4. On dead bait I put the lead treble in the bait; typically on live bait I leave the trebles dangling (bait that is small and frantic, often after a tropical storm, I willput the lead treble in the baitas they tangle up in the rig if I don't); put a granny or overhand knot at the end of the leader with a crimped sleeve. The distance from the lead hook to the lead treble is about the distance from the eyes to the middle of the bait and the stinger just short of the tail. You will need to adjust you rig size for your size of baits. Cigar minnows, especially those that have been frozen, will wash out pretty quick, but there's nothing like a cigar. If you are in the right spot the live baits will not last long as they will get eaten. The only down side to this rig is you pick up way too many Remora, but you will catch Kings and others.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks for all the info...im just going to be pulling them from my yak so ill only be goin 3-4mph tops.


----------

